# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Recarga de Acuiferos >  Publicación Estrategias para la Gestión de Recarga de Acuíferos (GRA) en zonas semiáridas

## Salut

> *Publicación Estrategias para la Gestión de Recarga de Acuíferos (GRA) en zonas semiáridas*
> 
> Esta publicación, promovida por la UNESCO y editada por Ian Gale (co-coordinador del GT IAH-UNESCO-MAR y MAR-NET), recopila hasta 14 dispositivos de Gestión de la Recarga con varios ejemplos a nivel mundial. La obra ha sido traducida al español y se puede descargar desde la página de DINA-MAR.
> 
> Más información relativa a la publicación en:
> 
> http://www.iah.org/recharge/
> 
> Descarga de la publicación:
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/04/publicacion-...%28iAgua.es%29

 :Smile:

----------

